
Ask HN: PHP Symfony for core architecture of a new startup? - ruffrey
I have non-dev, but fairly technically minded friend considering Symfony as the core of the backend for a fairly complex set of microservices, some of which involve large amounts of data. Decent security is important. A consulting company is recommending PHP Symfony. They already have UI stuff in Node, and Firebase.<p>I do not have much experience building greenfield PHP projects. All the legacy PHP projects I have worked on are total flaming disasters, so I may be pretty biased.<p>What are the pros and cons of choosing something else like Go, Node, or C# instead? (these were my recommendations based on my experience, I&#x27;m sure Java is also a good choice)<p>My recommendation would have been to start with Node and OpenAPI&#x2F;Swagger Spec, since it is already in their stack, it&#x27;s testable, has active communities and a good trajectory for hiring. Then for stuff needing more horsepower or with sufficient complexity, use Go. Database recommendation is Postgres or MariaDB.
======
dylanhassinger
your recommendations sound solid

